

Faster and snappier searches now in Firefox Aurora - msujaws
http://msujaws.wordpress.com/2014/08/01/faster-and-snappier-searches-now-in-firefox-aurora/

======
gcb0
this sucks. every time google manages to coerce its for-profit features in
firefox i cry a little.

